# International Book Club



## Elitecovers (Jun 5, 2015)

Guys I understand that a lot of you guys are not getting the sales that you desire for your tremendous hard work. I am starting an international book club on July 17 that is geared towards marketing Independent Kindle authors, thereby boosting sales, while rekindling the passion for reading among the younger generation. If you guys are interested in joining or just want to know more, please e-mail [email protected] This will be free to all authors and have absolutely no hidden charges so you have nothing to lose.


----------

